# [emerge] probleme de double lien avec gcc

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Dans mes mises à jour j'ai une erreur avec le programme stunnel qui bloque sur la vérification de gcc

```
checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... *** Error in `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.8.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld': corrupted double-linked list: 0x08beb230 ***
```

J'ai essayé d'aller à l'endroit du gcc compromis sans resultat car les 4x.. c'est un peu vague.

Il y a eu entre temps une mise à jour du gcc 4.8.4 sans réel changement sur cette erreur.

J'ai supprimé le stunnel car je ne sais pas quel programme le demande mais dans les mises à jour il apparait à chaque fois.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire à part attendre une mise à jour de ggc

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

stunnel est utilisé pour créer un tunnel via SSH. Une sorte de VPN.

L'erreur peut aussi provenir de stunnel, quelle version était installée ? J'ai l'impression qu'un USE static perturberait la compilation.

emerge --info pourrait nous aiguiller

----------

## mcsky2

Je devais avoir la 5.14 de stunnel

```
Portage 2.2.18 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.18.11-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.18.11-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_750_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8311492 total,   3916876 free

KiB Swap:    8392700 total,   8392696 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 17 Jun 2015 02:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/data2/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm applet audacious autoipd avahi barcode bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cleartype cli colord corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvi eds egl emboss emerald encode evo exif fam fat fax ffmepg firefox firefox-bookmarks flac fortran gallium gconf gdbm gif gimp glamor gles2 gnome gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 gusb hal hddtemp hpijs iconv imagemagick introspection ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea lame lcms ldap libnotify libsecret lm_sensors mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg musepack nautilus ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nss ntfs ntfsprogs ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pango pcre pdf pidgin png policykit pop ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline resolvconf samba scanner sdl session smbclient snmp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs static-ppds svg systemd tcpd theora threads tiff tracker truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upnp-av upower usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vala vim-syntax vorbis wavpack weather-metar weather-xoap win32codecs wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xosd xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 pypy1_9 jython2_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu as activé en global static-libs, ce qui peut poser certains problèmes.

----------

## mcsky2

J'avais fait ca il y a quelque temps car j'avais eu de grosses difficultés au passage de systemd.

Je crois...

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie sans ce flag (puis emerge -DuNav @world)

----------

## mcsky2

J'ai toujours cette même erreur.

Je crois que je vais attendre un nouveau gcc

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Emerging binutils-2.25 solved the problem
> 
> 

 

[SOLVED] Failed to emerge stunnel-5.14

sys-devel/binutils-2.24: (...) : corrupted double-linked list

----------

